# My Okuma Cedros Speed Jig rod is here!



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

$109.99 shipped free from www.charkbait.com. Model CJ-C-610XH, 6'0", 65-200 lbs braided line, Lure Weight 300-500g. LIFETIME WARRANTY

It is beautiful, to me it seems pretty light in weight but stout in power....this ain't no whippy wimp of a rod . The craftmanship (made in China) seems very good. the Alps pyramidal seat is a work of art, the Gnarly fore grip and naked rear grip is 2Cool. The rod blank is a deep dark blue color and the wraps are black and silver.

What am I missing? (By the way, I told the Jigstar Africa rep by email that I have bought one but would probably move up later to one of their rods and a premium reel. He said even after I upgrade, that Cedros rod will be in my arsenal forever)

As I said before I have already a Shimano Kaikon 4000EV line counter reel thats going on this rod.


----------



## abz400 (Nov 3, 2008)

sweet rod bro,tell how it performs.


----------



## skyesfire (May 1, 2006)

abz400 said:


> sweet rod bro,tell how it performs.


 looks good!!


----------



## trlrman (Aug 29, 2008)

johnboat ,thanks for the heads up and link,just ordered 1 myself !


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Spool lock switch on Japanese Shimano Kaikon reel*

My Japanese (no english instructions included) Shimano Kaikon 4000EV line counter reel has a unique feature (to me at least) other than the line counter. This is a star drag reel which is pretty strong but nothing like a lever drag. But, on the left side of the reel there is a slide switch that goes red for lock and green for unlock. Never seen one on any other reel before. When on green the reel works like we are all used to. But on red the spool will not reverse at all.....I mean it is frozen from letting even an inch of line out no matter what the drag setting is. With 80 lb spectra line, I wonder if you would jerk an AJ out from the rig, or he would jerk the rod from your hands????

Anybody familiar with this lock feature....and how and when do you use it? Thanks.


----------



## Enoch (May 30, 2010)

the spook lock is made so there is a convience when bottom fishing. Typically it's used to lock the spool in order to break off the wreck or snag. 

I would not advise using it for stopping an AJ. That's what your drag is made for. You will probably break off your line leader or both. You may lose your entire setup as the spool does lock. 

I owned the ocea jigger 4000p and those reals have the same option.


----------

